# Defining A Sikh - Important



## Neutral Singh (Jul 27, 2004)

*DEFINING A SIKH*

















Prof Devinder Singh Chahal, PhD
Institute for Understanding Sikhism
4418 Martin-Plouffe, Laval, Quebec, Canada H7W 5L9


The original link posted in 2005 no longer works. I have attached the article in pdf format as written by Professor Devinder Singh Chahal. See the attachment.


----------



## Arvind (Jul 27, 2004)

Professor Chahal's articles are nice to read, as those are with deep details and with analytical study from different resources.

SP ji, I see letters such as â€˜Defining a Sikhâ€™ ... what are those letters such as â€™ (TM=trade-mark?). I am not sure, if some editing about this letter should be done, so that Professor's article sanctity remains intact.

Regards.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 27, 2004)

*Defining a Sikh*

Defining a Sikh..

That's a difficult task as definition leads to the destination- how a person has become a sikh- where becoming a sikh is always a work in progress.

One can define a 'Sikh' by his Bana but rehat can not be defined. As Sikhi is a journey only IK ONG KAAR knows which milestone each of us is at.

A sikh does not need any definition except being a SIKH, A SEEKER, A LEARNER. The definition isfor the outsiders who do not know what Sikhi is about. 

Hence, It is possible to define SIKHI but not a SIKH.

Peace & Love

Tejwant


----------



## nsbuttar (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Defining a Sikh*

The link has become invalid by now. Anyone who managed to grab a copy of it, can please lend me?


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Defining a Sikh*

Haanji here it is... the site moved to http://www.iuscanada.com

and the exact link to that article among many others is...

http://www.iuscanada.com/journal/articles.html

Regards


----------



## kamaljit kaur (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Defining a Sikh :: Important*

Tejwant Ji 
I understand from your point that it is impossible to define a Sikh 
but could you explain who is a Sikh as my Jewish friend always ask me this question, so how can I explain this to her as she visits Gurdwara with me for Simran in the early hours of the day 
satsiriakal
kamaljit


----------

